# Honda fail!!



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

So my wife's 2002 civic with 57,000 just went through its transmission. Pretty disappointed, expecting a honda to run like most do then have that happen. Honda won't do a thing about it, even though they serviced the transmission 3 months ago. Anyone else had troubles like this??


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

My dad's went out in his civic at about 65,000 miles, it is disappointing.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

A honda dealer serviced the trans and now it's bad? Interesting... My neighbor had a honda trans go bad too in that same mileage range...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow. My Honda's went 225,000 and 250,000 before I gave them away. One was a 88 Civic and the other was a 93 Accord wagon. Both were manual transmissions and both were great cars. Sorry to hear.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

surprising i have seen an increase in honda tranys failing... I did find a campaign a while ago that had full coverage on some models... my brothers fit the criteria and had it replaced for free.. some times it might help to skip talking to the dealers.. they dont want to cover anything under warranty unless its not in the 3 year 36000 miles... less money for them in the long run. my brothers had 80,000 miles on it when it went out... Call Honda support... give them your VIN and ask about open campaigns....


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

There are several TSB's out about the CVT transmission, the warranty was extended to 7 yrs, 100,000 miles. The CVT only, if you have a 4 spd, you are SOL.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I've called America Honda customer service and they, are to put in nicely, useless. The lady told me that 'when a car gets old, which yours is sir, these things happen.' I didn't think an 8 year old car classified as so old it was a regular thing. They won't offer a goodwill repair on it, I tried to talk them in to paying for the lifetime warranty on the transmission so we could keep the car and hopefully get another 57,000 out of it but got told no as well. Went to the dealership as they just serviced it and they said since it didn't said a failure code and the tranny fluid didn't smell burnt when they changed it they can't do anything about it. Sounds like its a pretty common problem with the early 2000 civics and accords. I guess I'll try writing a letter to them, hopefully the squeaky wheel gets the grease but I doubt it. I understand that every manufacturer has their cars that just plain go wrong, but the company needs to make it right when that happens!


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

I had a similar experience with Dell customer service. (Refusing to fix a problem that started under warranty, blah blah blah.) I got a little nasty with them and sent a complaint online to the Better Business Bureau (http://www.bbb.org) and miraculously Dell called me within a couple of days, overnighted a box to me to send in my laptop, and reapaired the problem for free. Had it back within a week. I would try this with Honda and the dealership as well, see who fixes it first.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Probably sold the car by now :lol: :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Hmmm...buy American, at least when it breaks you keep your money here!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm at 115,000 with my civic right now. I still haven't done a tranny flush since I got it. I do perform a full synthetic oil change every 3000 miles however. My oil is always as clean as a whistle! I'm worried that once I do a flush something will break. Like right now there is some old magic fluid inside. I've talked to tons of people that did a flush then started having transmission problems. Right now mine shifts great. But I drive like a 93 year old man even though I'm 24. This car needs to last me. At least till the loan is paid off!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

huntnbum said:


> Probably sold the car by now :lol: :lol:


The funny thing is we posted it online on KSL about a week before this happened, had a lady call and offer to drive from Provo to pick it up, but we decided we should probably keep it seeing it gets a lot better gas mileage than my truck. We asked some ridiculous price, like $9,500.00 and had a call within twenty minutes. I would've felt really bad had we sold it and had that happen a week later. I found this website interesting: 
http://www.carcomplaints.com/Honda/Civi ... lure.shtml

Granted you can find anything on the internet, still seems like its a pretty common for this certain make/model.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> The funny thing is we posted it online on KSL about a week before this happened, had a lady call and offer to drive from Provo to pick it up, but we decided we should probably keep it seeing it gets a lot better gas mileage than my truck. We asked some ridiculous price, like $9,500.00 and had a call within twenty minutes. I would've felt really bad had we sold it and had that happen a week later. I found this website interesting:
> http://www.carcomplaints.com/Honda/Civi ... lure.shtml
> 
> Granted you can find anything on the internet, still seems like its a pretty common for this certain make/model.


And why would you even list it if you had no intention of selling the car? Man I hate people that list cars just to see if they can sell it. Theres nothin worse than calling on a vehicle saturday morning and driving down to see it. Only to get the "Oh while you where out on the test drive we decided to keep the car SORRY" :mrgreen:


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

pheaz said:


> Greenhead_Slayer said:
> 
> 
> > The funny thing is we posted it online on KSL about a week before this happened, had a lady call and offer to drive from Provo to pick it up, but we decided we should probably keep it seeing it gets a lot better gas mileage than my truck. We asked some ridiculous price, like $9,500.00 and had a call within twenty minutes. I would've felt really bad had we sold it and had that happen a week later. I found this website interesting:
> ...


3 words:
Pregnant hormonal wife


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Good answer :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

